# NZQA Assessment?



## mdutton (Mar 26, 2010)

So I'm about to submit my application for permanent residence and I noticed that my undergraduate and graduate degree need to be assessed by NZQA. As of 7/25/2011 my degree was accepted, but at some point between then and now they no longer recognize my degrees and want me to pay the roughly 1,000NZD for verification.

I have an offer of employment and I don't really need the points. Has anyone not had their degrees assessed even when noted they need to? Did they reject or kick back your residence application?

Appreciate any insight,

Michael


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

mdutton said:


> So I'm about to submit my application for permanent residence and I noticed that my undergraduate and graduate degree need to be assessed by NZQA. As of 7/25/2011 my degree was accepted, but at some point between then and now they no longer recognize my degrees and want me to pay the roughly 1,000NZD for verification.
> 
> I have an offer of employment and I don't really need the points. Has anyone not had their degrees assessed even when noted they need to? Did they reject or kick back your residence application?
> 
> ...


can tell,how to get job..any link


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

mdutton said:


> So I'm about to submit my application for permanent residence and I noticed that my undergraduate and graduate degree need to be assessed by NZQA. As of 7/25/2011 my degree was accepted, but at some point between then and now they no longer recognize my degrees and want me to pay the roughly 1,000NZD for verification.
> 
> I have an offer of employment and I don't really need the points. Has anyone not had their degrees assessed even when noted they need to? Did they reject or kick back your residence application?
> 
> ...


Hi Michael

I cannot say for definate whether this would affect your application, but I have to say...is it worth it? You would probably need it assessed for pay assessment purposes anyway. Additionally, you need any qualifications you are claiming residency points for assessed. So, if you are not claiming points for the degree, then it is your call. If you are claiming points, then you would need it assessed.


----------



## mdutton (Mar 26, 2010)

gemaltu said:


> can tell,how to get job..any link


Gemaltu, seek.co.nz or trademe.co.nz. The best way is to bud personal relationships w people in new Zealand and just keep in touch until the right time comes along.


----------

